# HELP: Smok Baby Beast V8



## Modyrts (6/8/18)

So ive never really run into this problem before. Ive had this smok v8 for about two years now and my mother has been using recently. I told her to bring it to me to give it a full service clean oil etc. 

I havnt done this one in a really long time due to it not being with me.

Anyway long story short i cant get the bottom of the attomizer off of the mod. Ive tried turning it but the airflow isnt catching so the airflow on the tfv8 just spins. Ive tried wedging something through the vents and using leverage but to no avail. Ive tried the rubber band technique and nothing. Im at a loss. Ive read some stuff about using heat or putting it in the fridge but im not sure.

Its driving me absolutely insane that i cant get this off :'(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (6/8/18)




----------



## Zenzen (6/8/18)

Mine did the same but I got it off eventually with a lot of work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (6/8/18)

This is why I'm done with Smok products

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> So ive never really run into this problem before. Ive had this smok v8 for about two years now and my mother has been using recently. I told her to bring it to me to give it a full service clean oil etc.
> 
> I havnt done this one in a really long time due to it not being with me.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling, it's like a unscratchable itch in the head. When u say u have wedging something in the air vents have u tried to put a thin strong screw driver through, it should be thin enough to go through both air vents at the same time. 
I did this on my smok beast V8, don't know if the air vents are similar on the baby beast

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/8/18)

Slick said:


> This is why I'm done with Smoking products


 according to @Modyrts post it worked for 2 years! Excellent life for a china product. I am not a smok fan as well, their paint job on mods turns me off but they seem to last long.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (6/8/18)

Use a thin screwdriver through the airflow and start turning. This method works for me all the time on any RTA or tank or RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/8/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar they seemed to have fixed the paint problems with the new stuff. I have luck with mine because so far I've had no problems with paint or performance on my SMOK mods. Then again, I've never dropped my device or rough handled it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (6/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I know the feeling, it's like a unscratchable itch in the head. When u say u have wedging something in the air vents have u tried to put a thin strong screw driver through, it should be thin enough to go through both air vents at the same time.
> I did this on my smok beast V8, don't know if the air vents are similar on the baby beast




Yea i did. Didnt even budge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (6/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> according to @Modyrts post it worked for 2 years! Excellent life for a china product. I am not a smok fan as well, their paint job on mods turns me off but they seem to last long.




I stand by smok id happily buy a smok over most brands ive never had any issues with any smok mod 

Granted the paint job is not the best but ive seen plenty if mods from difderent brands have the same issues

Personally i love smok and reccomend it to anyone. Especially newbies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (6/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> Use a thin screwdriver through the airflow and start turning. This method works for me all the time on any RTA or tank or RDA




Already tried that but thank you


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Yea i did. Didnt even budge


That's interesting, how long has this atty has been on the battery ?


----------



## Modyrts (6/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> That's interesting, how long has this atty has been on the battery ?



Im really not sure. Most likely the better part of a year. It was in storage when it wasnt in use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> Im really not sure. Most likely the better part of a year. It was in storage when it wasnt in use


 I will say put the atomiser back together and continue to use it. anything that you try from here might damage the battery or the atty. No use going any further because u are just trying to clean the setup.
If u still want to go ahead, the solution I have in mind is jamming the battery in a bench vice or a pipe wrench then using the screwdriver technique.


----------



## Modyrts (6/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I will say put the atomiser back together and continue to use it. anything that you try from here might damage the battery or the atty. No use going any further because u are just trying to clean the setup.
> If u still want to go ahead, the solution I have in mind is jamming the battery in a bench vice or a pipe spanner then using the screwdriver technique.




Yeah i really dont want to damage it because of my OCD so I will leave it be. 


Thank you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

